# The most magical time of the year...



## Jace (Dec 11, 2021)

brings with it Christmas Jumper Day celebrated in the U.K. every Dec.11th.

from ugly sweaters  to cozy mock necks, there's no more "fun way" to _get into the spirit of the season _

than wearing your favorite Christmas Jumper...or otherwise, called *Ugly Christmas sweater! *

We all have 'em....

What's yours?

(Why do the English [Brits] call a sweater...Jumper...
The terminology came from an obsolete term for a large loose men's jacket called a jump.)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2021)




----------

